# BEE - Rheda Germany, April 12th 2008



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

A Brand new show date, a brand new show !

This show is about 25 miles further on than Hamm, but held in modern air con expo halls.

12000 sq foot of show space, multiple entrances, free lectures, refreshments are all on offer here.

Steve and I have tables here, selling a reasonbly new mag and our normal wares etc.

Coachtotheshow.com is the nominated UK coach service to this show.

For more details goto Coachtotheshow.com ~ Home 

Spaces are limited as we have only one coach going to this show and the trip will be subject to minimum numbers. 

Booking opens 9th Feb.


----------



## Nelson77321 (Nov 18, 2007)

do you know of any of the bigger breeders will be attending this show to?


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Nelson77321 said:


> do you know of any of the bigger breeders will be attending this show to?


A lot will but i refer you to the show site 

Vendors List


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

opps, sorry guys and gals, its 12000 sq meters, not foot !


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

Why am I so poor at the moment!!!! Is this show a one off to test the water or will it be an annual thing do you know? I really would love to go to this especially as on the vendors list they have captive bred Abronia graminea :mf_dribble:!!! One of my wish list animals! Oh well I will have to start saving now for next year if there is one!


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

From their website...



> We will publish a vendors list not before middle of March, because the organizer of another show is threatening our customers and vendors in whole Europe and the USA.


Wow - that's not good.



> Is this show a one off to test the water


I know they have another show booked for Sept (6th) which I'll be going to if the Apr one gets favourable reports, I think they are intending it to be a twice - or even thrice yearly show like Hamm.


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

Oh wow I will hopefully be able to save up for the september one, fingers crossed! I will definately be reading peoples reviews of the show when they return!


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

That centre looks brilliant, and its got air con 
I think theres room for everyone and threats seem a little childish


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

We have spoken a lot to the organiser of Rheda, some of the things he is telling us about 'the other show' are not nice at all.

Unfortantly, there is little he can do right now, but hopes april goes well. If it does, then the venue and all the other improvements should see Rheda becoming the new 'best' show. So I can kinda understand the other one getting worried !

Yes, the plans are for a twice a year event, sept is already booked up.

From a personal view point, this has been bar far the most open and helpful organiser we have delt with so things are looking good for it.


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

purejurrasic said:


> Yes, the plans are for a twice a year event, sept is already booked up


Do you mean the bus is already booked up or the tables?


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

sarasin said:


> Do you mean the bus is already booked up or the tables?


the show has booked the venue already for sept.


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

Lol ok, I thought you meant the coach was already booked up! I was gonna have a heart attack!


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Seats are now on sale

Some very interesting lectures as well

A Brand new show,this is the Breeders Expo Europes very first event, and we at coachtotheshow.com fully support it and are BEE's nominated UK coach operator 
With all of us eventually meeting at the Ashford truck stop, the trip gets off to a good start with a slap up meal and a few drinks. (not inc) This is a good opportunity to meet the other like-minded passengers that are travelling with you. 
The Breeders' Expo Europe was born through lots of stimulation from herpers from Germany and around Europe. The fair concept reflects these suggestions in four main issues: 
• sufficient room for animals and people • comfortable building climate • a pleasant meeting point for herpers in Europe . 12000 meters of exhibition and hundreds of sellers selling Reptiles, Amphibians, Inverts, Arachnid, Tanks, Heating, Lighting, Substrates and pretty much everything you need for the hobby. 
So, for us show goers, this means 6 entrance doors, no huge ques, Air Con in all areas, plenty of space for all. No more crush ! 
Also the international program of lectures for the first Breeders' Expo Europe on April 12, 2008 are now fixed. They are ….
11.30 Karsten Wöllner Thinking big – a life with retic pythons (German, questions in English possible) 
13.0 Jason Wagner (USA) & Christian Langner. Abronia – jewels of the cloud forest 
14.30 Lars Fehlandt. Ranitomeya imitator, the frog with the "mask" (G, questions in E possible) 
15.30 Peter Nowark. Practice workshop: arranging and equipping a terrarium for poison-dart frogs 
16.45 Thorsten Mahn. Oophaga pumilio – differences between habitat and husbandry (G, questions in E possible) 
Book at Coachtotheshow.com ~ Home


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

I'll be booking soon enough


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Diablo said:


> I'll be booking soon enough


OH NOOOO:lol2:


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

tarantulabarn said:


> OH NOOOO:lol2:


lol you cheeky so and so steve  Got my radios


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Diablo said:


> lol you cheeky so and so steve  Got my radios


which ones did ya get


----------



## ade (Mar 7, 2007)

Not to sure what to do. Hamm is going to be my first show so want to make sure i can do the traveling plus i would have to travel down to get the coach. :hmm:


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

tarantulabarn said:


> which ones did ya get


These Durabrand twin two-way radio thingys lol two mile radius as well  I think they can get onto your channels as well


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

*Coach Cancelled*

I am sorry to say that due to a lack of up take, and other possible bookings for the coach company, we have decieded to cancell the coach to this show for the time being.

Any one who has booked will be contacted shortly as we may have a seat or to in the cars.

Tony


----------



## wnedoe (Mar 9, 2008)

*Fotos and articles about Rheda*

Here are some articles with pictures about the show

http://dorka.de/Allgemein/Messe/messe.php?dat=BEE/bee04_08.htm

http://www.waranwelt.de/b_show.php?b_id=83



regards
alex


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

The pictures make it look pitifully quiet... did it actually get busy or was that it?


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

What can I say apart from ...mmmmmmmm

We left Brighton at 9 pm on friday night and headed toward the tunnel.

Arriving early at the tunnel we had a coffee at the terminal before boarding.

Just as we were driving on, one of my head lights blew (which , unlike here in the UK, is a big thing in EU) so the first stop in France was to replace the bulb with one I had.

Duty free stop went well in Belguim, esp as I now know how to find the place !.

After a long drive we arrived at the A2forum at around 8.30 am on the Saturday and drove right on into the main carpark, no more than 100 meters from the door.

First impression was it was pretty quite !

We made our way in, paying the 8 euro entrance fee and found ourself in a large pleasent foyer area.

There was already open a cafe, selling food and drinks, and an internal smoking area !

The toilets were huge and clean, no long ques here !

We ventured outside to see what was going on, and had a stamp placed on our hand so we could re enter.

I must say, there were loads of yellow shirted 'service' agents around to help with any questions, and they done a great job. It was only later in the day when talking to the organiser, Lutz, that we discovered many of these guys had only come together for the first time on the day of the show !

So, the magic hour arrived, and 10 am sharp the main doors opened. At that time there was a que, prob around 150 -200 but it took a matter of seconds to enter.

First Impression was, wow, loads of space and no crush !

There was two large halls with eqipment and livestock, and the offerings were varied. Prices were pretty good, although for me the offerings were limited.

It was easy to move around, with none of the 3 or 4 deep ques at the tables.

We did notice many empty tables however !

We left around 3pm.

So, in conclusion, yes, it was very quite there, I would have liked to see more exhibitors.

The Venue I think was great, but do wonder if it would have quite as plesant if more visitors had turned up !

It would have nice to see more sellers, but since this was the first ever show here, its no real suprise.

Although the show was bigger than any in the UK, I think it was a little dissapointing considering the long distance, a total of 850 miles return for us.

Its difficult, Hamm is established, has a wealth of sellers, loads of big names and is tried and tested. The ques and the crush are a worry from a H&S viewpoint, but now the organisers are willing to work with us we have already seen improvements in the queing times for our passengers, and they are willing to work further with us.

Rheda is undoubtedly a more pleasent venue, and if the two unused halls are the same size, then the foor space is roughly the same. It needs to attract more sellers and more buyers, and I personally feel it will take a few years for this to happen.

September will be interesting, with each show just 1 week apart, how many sellers or buyers will do both?

So , is it worth going? 

Based on what I saw, there was nothing there that could not be got at hamm, the choice was somewhat limited due to numbers. If the show was in Holland, I would say YES, go there. Its not, its a long way away. The enviroment was plesant, the building great, the service and help and advice super (esp the little blonde stamping hands at the exit !)

Again, is it worth going?

I am undecided. I think I will try again in september, but other than that, the jury is still out from my point of view.


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Looks like tony covered everything played mate 

I actually enjoyed it more so because of the space and being a brand new show. There was alot on offer considering the amount of traders that where there. Over all will go again in September to see if theres more traders there. 

Was a good drive though playing Steve up most of the way lol


----------

